# I would like to meet other members



## JKHalley (Jul 10, 2012)

In my original post, I went into detail about who I am.  I asked for guidance from seasoned members for data that is easily found already documented. It is not that I am too lazy to do the research, it is because I became a member to meet other members.  To both learn and hopefully be helpful to the community.  

Because I reference a book in other posts, I will only say that anything I post regarding my unorthadox approach to getting fit.  

I am using testosterone because an American doctor prescribes it.  After seeing all of the claims made about HGH, I want to include it in my regiment.  

They are instruments to success.  I believe that if the claims are true, then testosterone/HGH therapy will enhance my weightloss efforts.  

The means to success lies in my approach.  I have no planned workout.  I rely on focus and teqhnique to ensure whatever I am doing is better than doing nothing, and that by a series of smaller, varied excercises add up quickly.  

You see, I am a writer not a bodybuilder.  I am officially in my mid-forties, and my goal is to have an "athletic" look.  Lean over large.  

I think everyone has a story. My posts are attempts to reach out to the community and make new friends.

I don't know the etiquette, so asked to be excused if I drift.  I am not a contentious person.  I believe in the right to have an opinion so long as it does not attack or target other members in a bad way.  I never have the intention to offend.  The words may come out wrong, but I find it easy to apologize and move on.

Thanks for reading

Kris

I will be submitting my manuscript to the publisher who optioned my book called _Free Spirit Fitness_.  I am posting


----------



## NoCode8511 (Jul 10, 2012)

Wait for it......


















Negged...


----------



## coolhandjames (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## secdrl (Jul 10, 2012)

Another bizarre thread.


----------



## coolhandjames (Jul 10, 2012)

secdrl said:


> I want to blow coolhand.



*shakes head*


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 10, 2012)

jonny law


----------



## DetMuscle (Jul 10, 2012)

Im not fit.  Shit, I cant run down the block or tie my shoe without heavy breathing. Fitness and bodybuilding are not the same. In fact, I feel like Im going to die anyday now. But Im pretty big


----------



## GSracer (Jul 10, 2012)

Kris, it's "regimen", not "regiment",  Goddamnit!


----------



## DetMuscle (Jul 10, 2012)

Welcome by the way


----------



## tommygunz (Jul 10, 2012)

Best UGL "DVD's" around


----------



## charley (Jul 10, 2012)

Famous last words..'ASSUME THE POSITION'  ...............


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello. My name is Jonny Valiant and I play on Vibrant's professional rugby team. I'm number 6 and he's number 9. P.S. he takes steroids.


----------



## Watson (Jul 11, 2012)

My name is Paul and im a masturbatorholic
At first i just did it cause i thought it was fun
Later on though i really went through the stage where i thought it was cool
I started to realise i had a problem when id find myself in toss clubs
Then porn cinemas, then tranny porn cinemas
As time went buy i upd my pulling from once a day to several
I found as time went by i had to pull more and more to feel relieved
Until all i did was pull from waking until i slept
I think the hardest thing was at work,
I work in a funeral home and that smiling look of satisfaction on ur face having just zipped up...well...
people get the wrong idea!


----------



## Watson (Jul 11, 2012)

^ no i dont really work in a funeral home lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 11, 2012)

JKHalley's mouth is welcome to meet my member


----------



## CellarDoor (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm interested in meeting your member Captn'.


----------



## Watson (Jul 11, 2012)

u need to just fuck already (cd and capn)

then post pics for lhjo


----------



## independent (Jul 11, 2012)

Socrates said:


> u need to just fuck already (cd and capn)
> 
> then post pics for lhjo



I would like to meet his member^^^


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 11, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> I'm interested in meeting your member Captn'.


Capt'n is a reverse tranny, hes actually a woman in butch with a stap on. The rarest gem of all


----------



## DOBE (Jul 11, 2012)

GSracer said:


> Kris, it's "regimen", not "regiment", Goddamnit!



Kris, your publisher may be dissapointed that you dont know the difference in regimen and regiment but , hey, I suppose even writers can make mistakes. If you realy want to meet members why dont you try something like this; Hi I'm Kris, I'm a fat outa shape fucktard cop and I'm realy bored with sitting at my desk wasting taxpayers money looking at porn and pretending I'm trying to bust a child prostitution ring so I've decided to try and infiltrate a bunch of gym rats trying to get in shape so they can eventually lead me to the kingpin and I can make a massive steroid bust, I know this sounds crazy but I've wached a lot of tv and I know it will work if you guys help me so c'mon fellas do the right thing.


----------



## Coop817 (Jul 11, 2012)

I'll meet you...But I fuck everyone I meat for the first time, in the ass....  then in the face....than back to the ass... YOu get the gist...


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 11, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> JKHalley's mouth is welcome to meet my member



if he can find it, you have a fanny pack dont you?


----------



## coolhandjames (Jul 11, 2012)

I wanna meet Secdrl.


----------



## MJG (Jul 11, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> JKHalley's mouth is welcome to meet my member



I heard that mouth already engulfed TommyGunz 
and his vile diseases could be passed on to you.


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 11, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> Hello. My name is Jonny Valiant and I play on Vibrant's professional rugby team. I'm number 6 and he's number 9. P.S. he takes steroids.



if by pro rugby team you mean pro team mud wrestling where clothing is optional then yeah you're on it.

Placebo and gear abuse is mandatory. We have to get a physical before each game and if the physician feels that your balls are too big or your clit is too small (yeah we allow females and trannies), you might get benched for the game because you weren't taking enough roids.

Our coach ivan, is from tne former ussr, and he gives us "vitamins" before each game.

We actually have a few spots open, feel free to submit your entries.


----------



## secdrl (Jul 11, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> I wanna meet Secdrl.



You're young, kid. I'm sure your family needs you around. Don't be foolish.


----------



## charley (Jul 11, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
   you're wrong sec,nobody needs this piece of shit...coolhandjob


----------



## coolhandjames (Jul 11, 2012)

secdrl said:


> I want to meet you too coolhand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 11, 2012)

this nigga got softcore gay porn pictures saved to his computer.


----------



## coolhandjames (Jul 11, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> this nigga got softcore gay porn pictures saved to his computer.



See Diesel618 avi.


----------



## charley (Jul 11, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> secdrl said:
> 
> 
> > I want to meet you too coolhand.
> ...


----------



## coolhandjames (Jul 11, 2012)

charley said:


> coolhandjames said:
> 
> 
> > Sure Administration will contact you.....what GAY bar are loitering in tonight?????
> ...


----------



## CellarDoor (Jul 12, 2012)

Coop817 said:


> I'll meet you...But I fuck everyone I meat for the first time, in the ass....  then in the face....than back to the ass... YOu get the gist...



You and I just might get along well.


----------



## Watson (Jul 12, 2012)

Coop817 said:


> I'll meet you...But I fuck everyone I meat for the first time, in the ass.... then in the face....than back to the ass... YOu get the gist...



father omalley?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jul 12, 2012)

Lolz...


----------



## Rednack (Jul 12, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> You and I just might get along well.



Still kickin it with the midgets i see...


you go girl..


----------



## JKHalley (Jul 14, 2012)

*Manipulate your beliefs*

I can help you. I have felt the same way. Let me start by telling you that my approach or philosophy is guaranteed to work. You will soon experience a feeling of liberation like you have never felt before.

KEEP IT SIMPLE. It starts with your thinking. In the few short sentences you wrote, I read enough to expose your mind as the central culprit in keeping you in chains.  You are dwelling on what you don't want. You don't want to be unhealthy. Therefore your mind authored your comment. You do not want to be invisible in a crowd. You don't want to die. Yet, these toxic thoughts consume you.

This thinking is being expressed consciously and subconsciously. They have taken control of you and convinced you that you are powerless to change. Maybe you believe you are too far gone.  Hope is reduced to the remants of the smoke from a candle that has burned itself out.  But, hope is only hiding, it is never gone.  It is never too late.  

You may imagine this long, hard road, that at this stage, seems far too daunting to even expend the effort to make that first step.  You are defeated due to forfiture.

Free Spirit Fitness, or rather the philosophy behind the method, is exactly what you have been looking for. 

No, I didn't reinvent the wheel. In fact, I know that if you follow virtually any weightloss program long enough, it will deliver results. The universal rule embedded in any program for weightloss is burning more calories than you consume. We could talk about Homeostasis, a calorie of protein v. a carb, or a fat calorie. And while there are notable differences, it is not this knowledge that will inspire you.

First, let me say that everyone, everywhere, are always on a diet. The word is misused so often that the real definition has been lost. A diet is merely what you choose to consume. So, you can have a healthy diet just as easily as you can have a poor diet. 

I urge you NOT to make any dramatic changes to your diet. Rather, in the spirit of keeping it simple, your only goal is to be more active today than you were yesterday. 

DO NOT run out and spend money on expensive home gym equipment. Do NOT run ro GNC and purchase bottle after bottle of supplements. 

DO be patient. Your weight is the aggregate result of your history of decisions. Speak these words out loud, "I am responsible for my current condition."

Say it everyday until you really feel that the responsibility is yours, and only yours.
,
The only advice I have regarding your diet is to increase your protein intake significantly. As you begin to embrace the philosophy, the mantra is simply eat for nutrition. I didn't say limit what you eat, or even change what you eat, with the above exception. 

The process begins in your head. Rather than allow your mind to be consumed by the negativity, change your perception. Change your perception, and expect with absolute certainty, your reality will change accordingly.

Do not permit yourself to ever dwell on how out of shape you are. If the thought sneaks back in, kick it back out. Focus your mind on what is inevitable. Picture yourself with the body you want. Visualize an image of the new you and allow nothing to distract you from seeing it as a reality. 

It takes practice and time to learn how to manipulate your beliefs. Be patient with yourself. Forgive yourself quickly when your mind regresses. Know for a fact that mastering this philosophy will change you forever. It will change you in a way that you that affects so much more than just your body image. You will taste happiness on a scale that I wager you formerly dreamed impossible. 

My book has already been written, but I have certain luxuries that I allow me to be patient. I now have more to write and the editor works on my schedule. It causes him discomfort.  But, his complaints has no effect on a project that I consider a genuine contribution. 

I allowed a sense of obligation to grow into motivation, which transormed into inspiration that I share my discovery to help those just like you. 

I know that I will make more profit by bringing some of the other projects to market, but this is far and away the most noble thing I can give to a nation that struggles with obesity and a world that could use this philosophy to heal themselves.  Most importantly, it remove the shackles that have imprisoned my readers, many for most of their lives.

The more specific you can be about your resources and situation, the easier it will be for me to introduce you to the philosophy that promises you permanent and positive changes in your life. Remember that a diet cannot be blown. A diet is not something that you will ever start and it is something that you will ever stop.

Finally, I will conclude with this: 

I want you to allow yourself to be grateful for what you do have. I want you to identify what it is you really want and to ask for it (metaphorically.) 

Believe you are not only worthy to receive what you ask for, but that you will receive it.  Remeber to avoid even a glimpse at the possiblity of failure. It no longer has a place in your life. 

Gratefully yours
Kris


----------



## JKHalley (Jul 14, 2012)

I am amused enough to ask what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## JKHalley (Jul 14, 2012)

Is this an inside thing?  I don't think I risk sounding stupid by asking what are you talking about.


----------



## JKHalley (Jul 14, 2012)

Confusion and curiosity compell me to ask the obvious.  What am I missing?


----------



## Rednack (Jul 14, 2012)

JKHalley said:


> I can help you. I have felt the same way. Let me start by telling you that my approach or philosophy is guaranteed to work. You will soon experience a feeling of liberation like you have never felt before.
> 
> KEEP IT SIMPLE. It starts with your thinking. In the few short sentences you wrote, I read enough to expose your mind as the central culprit in keeping you in chains.  You are dwelling on what you don't want. You don't want to be unhealthy. Therefore your mind authored your comment. You do not want to be invisible in a crowd. You don't want to die. Yet, these toxic thoughts consume you.
> 
> ...


negged for being an attention seeking faggot..


----------



## cube789 (Jul 14, 2012)

Post in Open Chat, this is not the right sub section for you to seek genuine help.
Anything Goes is like limbo for degenerates and heathens


----------



## JKHalley (Jul 14, 2012)

*I kindly ask comments made on my threads be remotely connected to the topic*

The responses from my post are mostly confusing and disturbing. Is this what this forum has going on? Who are these comments meant for? I am not gay or even remotely curious about having intimacy with my own gender. 

I kindly ask that you do not post comments that are offensive and have nothing to do with the topic. If you want to post these kind of remarks, may I recommend that you start your own thread or find someone else that is far more twisted than I.


----------



## cube789 (Jul 14, 2012)

fuck it


----------



## JKHalley (Jul 14, 2012)

Your words were spot on.  Wow.  I recieved your comment just as I had came to that realization on my own. 
Thanks bro


----------



## cube789 (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## JKHalley (Jul 14, 2012)

That is really fucking twisted, bro


----------



## cube789 (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jul 14, 2012)

JKHalley said:


> That is really fucking twisted, bro



I know bro, I also think she coulda taken length without any assistance


----------



## JKHalley (Jul 14, 2012)

Pardon?  You are suggesting that I an attention seeking faggot?  Tell me when you first noticed just how fucking brain damaged you are.  I feel sorry for you.  Losers who just don't know better.  Get help. NOW, you have no time to lose.  You should know there are still no cures for being a stupid-fuck-u have a lifelong affliction.  So sad.


----------



## JKHalley (Jul 14, 2012)

PS what the fuck is "negged?"  Nevermind, I understand that you have a mental disorder of some kind.  Negged is a fine word.  And you should be proud because you are a skilled speller.


----------



## cube789 (Jul 14, 2012)

And still, nobody fucking cares


----------



## cube789 (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jul 14, 2012)

negged for messing with the rednack


----------



## JKHalley (Jul 14, 2012)

Well I dont edit what i post. I am not real concerned about syntex here.  

My publisher is very happy, thanks for asking.  I am not fat and out of shape.  Im heavier than usual. But, that's a blessing in disguise.  My body image has no connection with my self esteem.  I have the same swagger at any weight.

I respect what you do, if ur on the level, and offer my help if it helps remove that kind of element.  It must be a daunting task, but take down one at a time, and you will eventually get the one who likes to talk.  You have my full support and best wishes on such a noble endeavor.

BTW. I am legally prescribed androgel by my family doctor.  HGH is something that sounds to good to be true.  

I was contracted by a group out of Europe to visit online steroid vendors and write an article that was posted in a couple of periodicals.  I was paid well enough not to ask questions for this assignment.

Good day to you, sir
Kris


----------



## JKHalley (Jul 14, 2012)

okay then.  I am negged.  What does that really mean to me?  Sorry Rednack....
Still curious as to the term "negged" What does mean?


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 14, 2012)

JKHalley said:


> okay then.  I am negged.  What does that really mean to me?  Sorry Rednack....
> Still curious as to the term "negged" What does mean?



First of all, nobody cares about what you are selling.

Secondly, this is the wrong forum for you to sell your stuff in.

Thirdly, use the F'ing quote feature and learn how forums work.

Fourthly, welcome to IM.


----------



## cube789 (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jul 14, 2012)

JKHalley said:


> The responses from my post are mostly confusing and disturbing. Is this what this forum has going on? Who are these comments meant for? I am not gay or even remotely curious about having intimacy with my own gender.
> 
> I kindly ask that you do not post comments that are offensive and have nothing to do with the topic. If you want to post these kind of remarks, may I recommend that you start your own thread or find someone else that is far more twisted than I.




Looks like the Dr.Phil of dirty hippie fitness can't hang in ag


----------



## JKHalley (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## JKHalley (Jul 14, 2012)

*To be clear*







This is from last year. I am a little heavier now because of the myriad of spinal surgeries I had done.  However, now that I can manage the pain, the book I am writing, Free Spirit Fitness, is being revised to include my endeavor to return to this shape.

ANY QUESTIONS?


----------



## [SIL] (Jul 14, 2012)

^^^what meds you are on?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jul 14, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


>


----------



## Rednack (Jul 14, 2012)

JKHalley said:


> okay then.  I am negged.  What does that really mean to me?  Sorry Rednack....
> Still curious as to the term "negged" What does mean?



negged is short hand for moron..


----------



## charley (Jul 14, 2012)

JKHALLEY = Soap opera..............maybe estrogen rebound..................just saying


----------



## squigader (Jul 14, 2012)

JKHalley said:


> In my original post, I went into detail about who I am.  I asked for guidance from seasoned members for data that is easily found already documented. It is not that I am too lazy to do the research, it is because I became a member to meet other members.  To both learn and hopefully be helpful to the community.
> 
> Because I reference a book in other posts, I will only say that anything I post regarding my unorthadox approach to getting fit.
> 
> ...



Hey there Kris. You posted in the wrong forum section. Next time, try the "Open Chat" section instead of "Anything goes" (in both, you can post anything, but AG is more of a vulgar non-moderated joke-style environment). If you're using test, there are plenty of things you should know, such as proper PCT. PCT is CRUCIAL. Also, although I commend your idea of focusing on the "focus and technique" instead of a planned workout, the most successful bodybuilders incorporate both. Look up the principle of progressive overload. You need to have a plan of exercises, and focus on doing them with perfect technique, bumping up the weight or reps every week or so. PM me if you have any questions or anything.

-Squig


----------



## Retlaw (Jul 14, 2012)

JKHalley said:


> The responses from my post are mostly confusing and disturbing. Is this what this forum has going on? Who are these comments meant for? I am not gay or even remotely curious about having intimacy with my own gender.
> 
> I kindly ask that you do not post comments that are offensive and have nothing to do with the topic. If you want to post these kind of remarks, may I recommend that you start your own thread or find someone else that is far more twisted than I.



Negged !


----------



## Retlaw (Jul 14, 2012)

JKHalley said:


> Pardon?  You are suggesting that I an attention seeking faggot?  Tell me when you first noticed just how fucking brain damaged you are.  I feel sorry for you.  Losers who just don't know better.  Get help. NOW, you have no time to lose.  You should know there are still no cures for being a stupid-fuck-u have a lifelong affliction.  So sad.


 You are my ex wife Mary.. stop lying !


----------



## Retlaw (Jul 14, 2012)

Motivational Quotes and Music - YouTube



Kriss... Eat a Dick !


----------



## SupaSwole (Jul 15, 2012)

JKHalley said:


> I can help you. I have felt the same way. Let me start by telling you that my approach or philosophy is guaranteed to work. You will soon experience a feeling of liberation like you have never felt before.
> 
> KEEP IT SIMPLE. It starts with your thinking. In the few short sentences you wrote, I read enough to expose your mind as the central culprit in keeping you in chains.  You are dwelling on what you don't want. You don't want to be unhealthy. Therefore your mind authored your comment. You do not want to be invisible in a crowd. You don't want to die. Yet, these toxic thoughts consume you.
> 
> ...




Negged for posting a goddamn novel


----------



## SupaSwole (Jul 15, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> First of all, nobody cares about what you are selling.
> 
> Secondly, this is the wrong forum for you to sell your stuff in.
> 
> ...



You heard him... The head Jews right hand man has spoken... Now


----------



## Retlaw (Jul 15, 2012)

Alexisonfire (Live) - Rough Hands - YouTube


----------



## cube789 (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Rednack (Jul 15, 2012)

nice, very nice...


----------



## squigader (Jul 15, 2012)

Wow, AG strikes again.


----------



## DOBE (Jul 20, 2012)

Kris, I thought I told you to fuck off already.


----------

